# Webcomic: Monster girls on tour



## kukuruyo (Jun 6, 2015)

I have been posting drawings for a while in the galery, and recently began a full Monster girls comic (i have another comic with monster girls and scalies called Guild adventure, but they are secondary characters), since i don't dwell much in the forums i guess this is the right place to put a webcomic. It's an absurd humor strip comic with creatures like salamanders, slimes, kitsunes, panda ants, etc, probably some scaly and the ocasional apparition of a furry otter.








The comic is mostly senseless jokes related to geek culture mixed with the different humanoid characteristics. I update it on Saturdays on both english and spanish on my own website:

Monster girls on tour cover - kukuruyo







The creatures in the comic are actually decided by popularity, i have a poll with a big number of species where people can vote their 3 favourites. The most popular are introduced in the comic and will remain there if they keep being popular Choose your 3 favourite Monster girls - kukuruyo

This are some of the creatures already decided to be in the comic



























I don't know if it's allowed but if it is i will post the updates on the comic.


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 13, 2015)

New page of MGoT:


http://kukuruyo.com/comic/excessive-rivalship/


And new characters: Centaur http://kukuruyo.com/2015/06/10/centaur-monster-girl/








Harpy http://kukuruyo.com/2015/06/12/harpy-monster-girl/


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 15, 2015)

Soooooo.... I'm not alone in terms of Monster girls?


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 16, 2015)

i don't know?


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 20, 2015)

New strip, introducing a new girl http://kukuruyo.com/comic/gotta-go-fast-2/


And another character that will be in the pages http://kukuruyo.com/2015/06/16/ojancano-monster-girl/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 21, 2015)

An extra strip celebrating the E3 http://kukuruyo.com/comic/15-e3-2015/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 28, 2015)

A new page with the Raptors as guests http://kukuruyo.com/comic/16-jurassic-girls-english/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 11, 2015)

new page, with pokemons

http://kukuruyo.com/comic/18-pokemon-trainers/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 18, 2015)

New page, how does an arachne go shopping? 


http://kukuruyo.com/comic/19-shopping-with-a-monster-girl/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 25, 2015)

New page, Harpy joins the fun


http://kukuruyo.com/comic/20-the-fortune-teller/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 1, 2015)

K'sara shows us why salamanders are the stronger 


http://kukuruyo.com/comic/21-the-strongest-warriors/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 11, 2015)

Another of the Monster girls for my comic: Lizard; and a nude version in patreon


http://kukuruyo.com/2015/08/01/lizard-monster-girl/








A fanart of my character K'sara made by Alejandro Argandona http://kukuruyo.com/2015/08/09/ksara-by-alejandro-argandona/










Another monster girl for my comic: Yuki onna; and a nude version in patreon http://kukuruyo.com/2015/08/11/yuki-onna-monster-girl/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 15, 2015)

A new page with K'sara


http://kukuruyo.com/comic/23-geography-lesson/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 22, 2015)

A new monster girls arrives

http://kukuruyo.com/comic/24-liquid-war-liquid-soldiers/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 21, 2017)

I though this forum had died or something? or at least i remember i stopped updating because i had read that somewhere.

Well, if it's not dead i can keep updating.

For those who want to begin reading you can do here Monster girls on tour cover - kukuruyo

And this is the latest page published, it updates on Tuesday and Saturday. The comic began with just random humor strips but it's now picking up a story due to success 126. Unsung heroes - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 25, 2017)

The saturday page i couldn't link cause i was in a convention 127. Wendigo - kukuruyo


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 25, 2017)

Damn, you've caught my interest. I will go check out your comic good sir!


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 27, 2017)

Good 

Things will get heated arround here 128. Miscalculation - kukuruyo

Also a basilisk Sexy Basilisk - kukuruyo






and some meme


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 1, 2017)

There's going to be a party 

129. Super serious time - kukuruyo

I have reset the poll to vote your favourite character, since we passed the second anniversary, and also the one to vote new monsters to include in the comic, so take a look and vote

Who are your 3 favourite characters in Monster girls on tour? - kukuruyo

Choose 3 Monster girls to join the comic - kukuruyo


----------



## Liam The Red (Jul 1, 2017)

Welcome back!
The site is not dead, just went through "one of those things". It is actually going through a little bit of revival lately.


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 4, 2017)

Ah haha, i usually call those things "drama", but i guess it happens that websites change hands and have to rebuild again.

We have a fight in our hands 130. Always hungry - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't you get angry when this happens? 131. Not the best aim - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 11, 2017)

Some fights are just not even 132. Uneven fight - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 15, 2017)

It seems the girls have much a stake on Oni's fight 133. Checking the future sex slaves - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 18, 2017)

Size matters, for many things  134. Lunch time - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 22, 2017)

She really is a tsundere 135. Saved by the bell - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 25, 2017)

Insect types have their own set of peculiarities 136. Insect type - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 29, 2017)

How many dice of damage is a lamia hit? 137. Living weapon, literally - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 1, 2017)

Put your shonen glasses on, boy 138. Two girls, one fight - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 5, 2017)

Jojo references will save us 139. Are you going to do the "ora ora" thing? - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 8, 2017)

Insects are indeed a little op 140. Rock and roll - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 12, 2017)

Have some more 141. Whiskey on the rock - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 15, 2017)

I think elements are more relevant here than in Monster hunter 142. Ice ice baby - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 20, 2017)

Such a complex fighting strategy 143. A great tactician - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 22, 2017)

That's not how science works, bitch! 144. Hey, as long as it works - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 26, 2017)

Melee fighters are very stylish 145. Duck hunt - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 29, 2017)

I have probably played too much X-com 146. Heavy machinegun - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 2, 2017)

Le Dirty tricks are dirty 147. Dirty tricks - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 5, 2017)

Did you forget about her? 148. Heroic entrance - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 9, 2017)

And Ojancano doing her usual stuff 149. I'm on fire - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 13, 2017)

We have a damsel in distress http://kukuruyo.com/comic/150-damsel-distress/


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 16, 2017)

The fastest fighter in the universe 151. I'm the fastest fighter in the universe - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 19, 2017)

Two for the price of one 152. Chavalry charge - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 23, 2017)

The damage cannot be calculated 153. Free flying ticket - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 26, 2017)

Not looking good for some 154. Squashed like a bug - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 30, 2017)

And that's the end of the Jojo fight 155. I'm in shock - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 3, 2017)

Return to the silly jokes 156. Lamia's healthcare insurance - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 6, 2017)

New page of the monster girls 157. All japanese people look the same - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 10, 2017)

No one is safe from Kitsune 158. A lesson to be learn - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 14, 2017)

Some people are easy to trick 159. Bait, hook, line and sinker - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 17, 2017)

Maybe they didn't think about it 160. That's the best part - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 22, 2017)

Worse thing is they're about the same age 161. Rebellious act - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 25, 2017)

All is jiggles and fun till the time comes 162. Please be gentle - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 28, 2017)

And the chapter is ending 163. Extended vacations - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 30, 2017)

I'll be out the entire week in a convention, so i'll update the comic today and set the next page on auto in my website for saturday 164. Monster elite four - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 6, 2017)

A small part with other group 165. Dick comparison - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 7, 2017)

Someone is even stronger than D'jahira? 166. Strong among the strong - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 11, 2017)

New round of Q&A from the girls Questions & Answers 6 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 14, 2017)

A new page Questions & answers 7 - kukuruyo

And i released a new special adventure for sale! Monster girls, magical girls, and a very angry K'sara








Monster girls on tour: The magical girls - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 18, 2017)

New page 167. Loss - kukuruyo

Also on an important notice, i've done a restructuration of the beginning of the comic, and added 22 more pages as prologue, so take a look Monster girls revamp complete - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 21, 2017)

Sometimes is just so easy to know 168. Dungeons and Monster girls - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 25, 2017)

What the girls would be if they where in Kemono friends

169. Kemono friends - kukuruyo

And i did a sexy drawing of Mothoko, and poll to vote the next one Sexy Mothoko - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 28, 2017)

A new page of absurd humor 170. What does the scanner say about her power level? - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 2, 2017)

Even them make fun of Ea 171. Electronic arts - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 5, 2017)

Chapter 4 will begin the next day 172. Nevermore - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 9, 2017)

Chapter 4 of Monster girls on tour begins Chapter 4: Cover - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 12, 2017)

We see our K'sara again 173. Snake eyes - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 16, 2017)

All ruins always have legends, for some reason 174. The legendary legend of legend - kukuruyo


----------



## Pypedreams (Dec 17, 2017)

So far it looks very interesting. I like the different types of characters.


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 19, 2017)

Pypedreams said:


> So far it looks very interesting. I like the different types of characters.



Thanks, i'm trying to work on them as separate groups so i can develop them decently. Followers have their favourites changing all the time XD

And a new page:  175. Also spratch Zarathustra - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 23, 2017)

K'sara is such an inspirational character 176. The class bully - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 26, 2017)

The journey of a new group begins 177. The Succubus group - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 30, 2017)

New page 

178. First contact - kukuruyo

Also, i’ve created a crowdfunding campaign to create a physical english version of Monster girls on tour. It comes with some extra content and pledge rewards, 
Secondly i have created keychains to sell at conventions, but i can also sell them online iKeychains for sale - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 2, 2018)

The greatest adventure of their time 179. Alone in the dark - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 6, 2018)

A new girl joing the comic 180. Thundercats, go! - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 10, 2018)

And she's crazy 181. Incomplete memory - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 13, 2018)

And remember you can still pledge for a physical version of the comic 182. To the riddle - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 16, 2018)

A new page

183. Challenge accepted - kukuruyo

And the Monster design contest is back! a competition where drawing skill is secondary. Check the rules and prizes and participate Monster design contest 2018 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 20, 2018)

The monster design contest is still open 184. The Succubus gaze - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 23, 2018)

A new page of the monster girls 185. Blind faith - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 27, 2018)

The irony is not lost on me 186. Unexpected atheism - kukuruyo


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 29, 2018)

This is very cool looking (I've just seen the character designs so far though). Anyway good luck!


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 30, 2018)

GeekRaptor said:


> Soooooo.... I'm not alone in terms of Monster girls?


Not at all. That term is definitely used in Visual Novels.


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 30, 2018)

The terms wasn't used much a few years ago, but now there's a big and growing community for Monster girls

New page 187. The girl who cried Wolf - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 4, 2018)

New page and the winners of the monster contest 188. The gods will - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 6, 2018)

Some more succubus and pixie 189. Power tattoos - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 10, 2018)

How many fights would be solved if characters attacked during transformations  190. It's morphying time - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 14, 2018)

Seems that Succubus knows how to take care of herself 191. The girl who cried Wolf - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 17, 2018)

Demon vs priest with no christians involved 192. Religious battle - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 21, 2018)

Breaking some more shonen tropes 193. Victory thoughts - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 24, 2018)

If Monster hunter has switchaxes.... 194. You've heard of Switchaxes, now get ready for... - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't think the blacksmith complained 195. Homemade - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 3, 2018)

And a new page again 196. Supressing fire - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 6, 2018)

A new page of the comic 197. I'll lend you a hand - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 10, 2018)

She said she was gonna do it 198. Wolf the hedgehog - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 13, 2018)

Does this count as self defense? 199. Devil's due - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 17, 2018)

A new page has arrived 200. Walk a mile on her shoes - kukuruyo


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 18, 2018)

Humm just asking is this a tribute to the manga and anime ?? Or where one the one that made that too. Cuz they really look like them alot but different in some aspects? Just asking but great work!


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 20, 2018)

Cerberus326 said:


> Humm just asking is this a tribute to the manga and anime ?? Or where one the one that made that too. Cuz they really look like them alot but different in some aspects? Just asking but great work!



The manga an anime of what? This is an original work.

Next page is on 

201. Death finger - kukuruyo


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 22, 2018)

kukuruyo said:


> The manga an anime of what? This is an original work.
> 
> Next page is on
> 
> 201. Death finger - kukuruyo


You never seen either or?


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 22, 2018)

_Monsutā Musume no Iru Nichijō_, "Everyday Life with Monster Girls"


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 26, 2018)

Cerberus326 said:


> _Monsutā Musume no Iru Nichijō_, "Everyday Life with Monster Girls"



You didn't mention any anime beforehand. And no, Monmusu is a very shitty anime and i stay as far away possible from what happens in it.

The saturday page since i was at a convention 202. Come with me if you want to live - kukuruyo


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 26, 2018)

kukuruyo said:


> You didn't mention any anime beforehand. And no, Monmusu is a very shitty anime and i stay as far away possible from what happens in it.
> 
> The saturday page since i was at a convention 202. Come with me if you want to live - kukuruyo


O ok then was just wondering but your art is very good plus for a moment there I thought you created the manga and anime. Sorry for that! Oh one other thing do you do any monster girl mix ?


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 27, 2018)

Cerberus326 said:


> O ok then was just wondering but your art is very good plus for a moment there I thought you created the manga and anime. Sorry for that! Oh one other thing do you do any monster girl mix ?



Lol, if i had created that anime i wouldn't need to do a webcomic to live haha.

What do you mean by monster girl mix?

Uploading a new page 203. Shopping - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 31, 2018)

Im at a convention but i still got some time to publish 204. The biggest fan - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 3, 2018)

A not so secret identity 205. Not so secret identity - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 9, 2018)

flashback time 206. Ramemba, Ramemba, the 5th of Novemba - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 10, 2018)

Here comes again the Q&A Questions & Answers 8 - kukuruyo

And a drawing of K'sara made by Ganassa K'sara, drawn by Ganassa - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 14, 2018)

New page 207. Monster girl problems - kukuruyo

And drawing of Dragon Sexy Dragon - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 17, 2018)

This one includes some nudes  208. Blindsight - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 21, 2018)

We introduce the second winner of the latest contest 209. Two heads are better than one - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 24, 2018)

Last page of chapter 4; next saturday chapter 5 will begin 210. Icarus - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 28, 2018)

A new chapter of Monster girls begin Chapter 5: Cover - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 1, 2018)

Big reptiles from the past 211. Big reptiles from the past - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 6, 2018)

I was out so here's saturdays page 212. The old guard - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 8, 2018)

New page 213. Solid Snake - kukuruyo

And it's the third anniversary of the comic! and so we have the third fanart contest; check the rules and prices

Monster girls on tour 3rd anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 12, 2018)

New page, and don't forget the fanart contest 214. Flawless infiltration - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 15, 2018)

New page

215. Old habits - kukuruyo

And remember the fanart contest is active Monster girls on tour 3rd anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 19, 2018)

A new page

216. Small problems - kukuruyo

and remember the fanart contest is still on Monster girls on tour 3rd anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 22, 2018)

It wasn't love at first sight 217. The great guardian - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 27, 2018)

New page 

218. Taelulas Space program - kukuruyo

And you have only a few days left to participate in this years fanart contest Monster girls on tour 3rd anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 29, 2018)

New page 

219. The sword of a thousand truths - kukuruyo

And last chance to participate in the fanart contest Monster girls on tour 3rd anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 2, 2018)

New page

220. Poker face - kukuruyo

And the winners of the fanart contest 2018 Monster girls fanart contest winners - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 5, 2018)

New page, and maybe some plot twist 221. Violin tension music - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 9, 2018)

New page and we have a murderer 222. Murderer - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 12, 2018)

A new page of the comic 223. Strawberries - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 16, 2018)

A new page of the monster girls 224. Straight to the point - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 20, 2018)

The famous dirt clouds of shonen battle 225. Dirt clouds - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 26, 2018)

New page 227. Tourist location - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 30, 2018)

A new page of the comic 228. Patrimony of humanity preservation - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 3, 2018)

Too brave or too dumb? 229. You talking to me? - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 7, 2018)

New page

230. It's a party - kukuruyo

I’ll have soon to begin drawing the Special Halloween adventure of this year, and i still don’t know what costume half the girls will wear. it’s complicated when they’re already monsters. K’sara will go as a communist since Europa tells her to go as “the scariest thing you can think of”, but most of the others i don’t know yet. If you have any interesting idea i could apply them.


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 10, 2018)

A new page 

231. It's a blast - kukuruyo

I also uploaded some fanarts that other artists did of my characters. One of Succubus Succubus by ShiSheep - kukuruyo

and one of Mothoko Mothoko by CalicoAster - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 14, 2018)

New page

232. Smash bross melee - kukuruyo

Also the artist Birdpaladin did a drawing of Mothoko Mothoko by BirdPaladin - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 17, 2018)

The Rank G armors are here XD 233. Rank G armor - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 21, 2018)

A new page is here 234. Cat fight - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 24, 2018)

Songs work similar to Monster hunter songs 235. This is da song of mah people - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 28, 2018)

That could be a more hardcore version of Death by snu snu 236. Death by Salamander - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 31, 2018)

A new page and new foes 237. High level encounter - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 4, 2018)

And the battle still continues 238. Chargus interuptus - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 7, 2018)

D'Zaitan shows the salamander superiority 239. Freeza style - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 12, 2018)

I was at a convention all weekend so the page is a little late 240. Heavy weight - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 14, 2018)

High level techniques in display 241. Merry go round - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 18, 2018)

She would be a nightmare in Attack on titan 242. Critical hit - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 21, 2018)

Dirty tricks are on first order 243. Handshake - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 25, 2018)

Elements, that big big family 244. Ice vs Fire - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 28, 2018)

The stage boss has arrived 245. The Stage Boss - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 1, 2018)

A dwendling number of monsters 246. Painkiller - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 4, 2018)

One of the strongest warriors 247. D'Tunguska - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 8, 2018)

Not referencing any series in particular 248. The Cell games - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 11, 2018)

The battle with D'tunguska begins 249. A slow tango - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 16, 2018)

The new page of this weekend 250. With double of ice - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 18, 2018)

This may look familiar to Guild adventure readers 251. Infinity gauntlet - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 22, 2018)

She has her name well earned 252. A Shooting star - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 29, 2018)

Something old for Ga readers, but new for MGoT readers 254. The World! - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 2, 2018)

Next page

255. Flawless victory - kukuruyo

And also i did a drawing of K'sara with the Peach Crown K'sarette - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 6, 2018)

The devil knows more cause he's old than cause he's the devil 256. Don't ask a lady about her age - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 9, 2018)

This was barely mentioned in the past, but more details now http://kukuruyo.com/comic/257-illegal-inmigrants/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 14, 2018)

For her everyone's a weakling 258. Weaklings - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 16, 2018)

I hope people finally understand how the rooms are in this building; i spent too many panels to show it.

259. Objective acquired - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 20, 2018)

I hope people remember what D’Zaitan’s symbiosis does; it was just a few pages ago.

260. Expurooosion - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 23, 2018)

Will we have a duel? 261. A new challenger appears - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 27, 2018)

There wasn't much hope for her to begin with 262. Bitch slap - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 30, 2018)

The fated confrontation finally begins 263. Muda Muda Da - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 5, 2018)

A fight can be well mannered 264. A well-mannered fight - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 6, 2018)

A strong dosis of reality 265. First experiences - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 10, 2018)

Someone got a dosis of reality 266. Welcome to reality - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 13, 2018)

Strong symbiosis are strong symbiosis 267. Hekaton! - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 17, 2018)

Both sides would be really fucked here tho 268. Lost hope - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 20, 2018)

And at that moment, D’Gorgia knew, she fucked up 269. Making a stand - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 26, 2018)

My pc broke in the weekend so i couldn't upload a new page http://kukuruyo.com/comic/270-that-mysterious-word/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 27, 2018)

My computer is back from hell 271. One shall fall - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 1, 2018)

It was her all along 

272. It was me all along - kukuruyo

Also an erotic drawing of Lizard Sexy Lizard - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 4, 2018)

Enough flashback for a while 273. New looks - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 8, 2018)

274. And we are back - kukuruyo


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 12, 2018)

Your art is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 15, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> Your art is absolutely fantastic.



Thanks! i try XD

This may or may not contain hentai (it does) 276. Shameless hentai - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 18, 2018)

Let's remember that the comic has a protagonist XD 277. Protag time - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 22, 2018)

One of the first pages i did when i started Guild adventure about 8 years ago was the Potoka village. Now in 2018 i decided i didn’t suffer enough the first time and have done it a second time, hopefully better 288. Potoka village - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 25, 2018)

Old aquintances for Guild adventure readers 279. Revisit time - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 29, 2018)

Some characters who already appeared in Guid adventure http://kukuruyo.com/comic/280-rotoka-kotoka/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 1, 2019)

A new page and also some rant about character writing 281. Christmas dinner - kukuruyo

Also i did a christmas drawing of Monuca Happy Hollydays with Christmas Monuca - kukuruyo







And some designs of the characters for a space setting Space K'sara - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 5, 2019)

The last page of the chapter 282. It's a me! - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 8, 2019)

We arrive at the Q&A again Questions & answers 9 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 12, 2019)

New page

http://kukuruyo.com/comic/questions-answers-10/

And the anual Monster design contest is back! check the rules and prizes and participate! Monster design contest 2019 - kukuruyo

Also i'll be working soon ina One shot of the girls in space


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 15, 2019)

Remember the Monster design contest is still up 283. Salamander slayer - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 19, 2019)

She could win by biting tho http://kukuruyo.com/comic/284-the-black-knight/

remember to participate in this years Monster design contest Monster design contest 2019 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 26, 2019)

New page 286. Kid's play - kukuruyo

And remember the monster design contest Monster design contest 2019 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 29, 2019)

Today you have 3 pages since they're simple

Hunter's diary: Condoran - kukuruyo

Interlude 2 - kukuruyo

Cast on journey (Interlude 2) - kukuruyo

and remember the Monster design contest


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 2, 2019)

The results for the contest are out as well 287. A fisherman's tale - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 5, 2019)

Belafor showing why she's so hardcore 288. Black Hawk Down - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 9, 2019)

Another old face from Guild adventure 289. Bonestealer - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 12, 2019)

Let's see who remembers this guy 290. The visitors - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 16, 2019)

Another page with the little monsters 291. Strange things - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 19, 2019)

We see the village again 292. Manners maketh man - kukuruyo


----------



## horny dragon (Feb 21, 2019)

kukuruyo said:


> New page of MGoT:
> 
> 
> kukuruyo.com: rivalship
> ...


Looks great, I am starting to read both series tonight.


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 23, 2019)

horny dragon said:


> Looks great, I am starting to read both series tonight.



Thanks! Guild adventure is already finished and Monster girls on tour is ongoing.

The page for the saturdays 293. Booking.com - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 26, 2019)

Someone has found her archnemesis 294. The biggest fan - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 2, 2019)

New page and we introduce the winner of the monster contest 295. Exposed - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 9, 2019)

Some lewd content in this one 297. Doggy style - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 12, 2019)

New batch of Questions and answers Questions answers 11 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 16, 2019)

An now the chapter 6 begins Chapter 6: Cover - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 19, 2019)

A new page and a happy reunion 298. Happy reunion - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 24, 2019)

And that's how salamanders greet each other 299. Standard salute - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 26, 2019)

D'Tunguska is coming back baby 300. Little K'sara - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 30, 2019)

A new page with the salamanders 301. A menial task - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 2, 2019)

New page with an unbreackable plan 302. The perfect plan - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 6, 2019)

Ants everywhere, andts fucking everywhere 303. Oh no there's more than two - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 9, 2019)

A new page of the Monster girls 304. We are in - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 13, 2019)

Today's page of the monster girls

305. Rule of 3 - kukuruyo

I also did a monster girl version of a Manananggal, although i don't think i'll use it in the comic


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 16, 2019)

Some old faces from my older comic 306. Old new faces - kukuruyo

Also i did a new general cover for the comic


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 20, 2019)

New page 

307. Climbing a mountain - kukuruyo

I did some pages of the characters in a school setting, for the lols


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 27, 2019)

Seems i forgot to link the tuesday page here, so today you have that one 308. Sandstorm - kukuruyo

and today's one 309. Face the consequences - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 30, 2019)

New page 310. By a split hair - kukuruyo

Also i've created a Subscribestar for those who wanna suppot me but don't like patreon SubscribeStar


----------



## kukuruyo (May 4, 2019)

New page

311. Inner thoughts - kukuruyo

The Monster girls annual fanart contest is up again, check the rules and prizes Monster girls on tour 4th Anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 7, 2019)

New page

312. Rumble roses - kukuruyo

The Monster girls annual fanart contest is up again, check the rules and prizes Monster girls on tour 4th Anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 11, 2019)

New page

313. Killer abs - kukuruyo

The Monster girls annual fanart contest is up again, check the rules and prizes Monster girls on tour 4th Anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 14, 2019)

Another page

314. Not so secret weapon - kukuruyo

The Monster girls annual fanart contest is up again, check the rules and prizes Monster girls on tour 4th Anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 18, 2019)

New

315. Arms race - kukuruyo

The Monster girls annual fanart contest is up again, check the rules and prizes Monster girls on tour 4th Anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 21, 2019)

New page

316. The sand village - kukuruyo

The Monster girls annual fanart contest is up again, check the rules and prizes Monster girls on tour 4th Anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


Also i did a MG drawing you may like


----------



## kukuruyo (May 25, 2019)

New

317. I introduce you to the floor - kukuruyo

There’s only one week left to participate in the Monster girls fanart contest Monster girls on tour 4th Anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 28, 2019)

New page 318. Mopping the floor - kukuruyo

There’s only one week left to participate in the Monster girls fanart contest Monster girls on tour 4th Anniversary fanart contest - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 1, 2019)

New 

319. Taelula's space program practical application - kukuruyo

The winners for the fanart contest are out Monster girls on tour fanart contest winners - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 4, 2019)

New page 

320. Challenge - kukuruyo

I did a couple drawings of Godzilla characters as Monster girls

Mothra Monster girl - kukuruyo






Notice me, Godzilla senpai - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 8, 2019)

New page of this week 321. High hopes - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 11, 2019)

Someone has a death wish 322. One-hit wonder - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 15, 2019)

And she goes reeeee XD 323: Reeeeee - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 18, 2019)

New page

324. Flaming arrow - kukuruyo

Also i did a monster girl of a Barbed vulture Barbed Vulture (Quebrantahuesos) - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 23, 2019)

Some panty shoot once in a while 325. Ad blocker - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 29, 2019)

New page of the monster girls 327. Encore - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 2, 2019)

We have our own hp sponge 328. HP sponge - kukuruyo

also a drawing of Rodan Rodan appears! - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 6, 2019)

One of the most legendary techniques 329. Sidesteps - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 9, 2019)

A new page, with more fire 330. Fast and furious - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 13, 2019)

Maybe that will work, or not 331. Hammer the gap - kukuruyo

also a rhinoceros lamia as bonus Rhinoceros lamia - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 16, 2019)

New page 332. Kaio-ken times 4 - kukuruyo

and a drawing of Pukei pukei Pukei Pukei monster girl - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 20, 2019)

The battle comes to an end 333. One shall stand, one shall fall - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 23, 2019)

New page and a victor emerges 334. Completely unexpected shonen victory - kukuruyo

Also i did a drawing of King Ghidorah King Ghidorah monster girl - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 27, 2019)

Some meeting from the past 335. Someone called da police - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 30, 2019)

A meeting from the past 336. Old wounds - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 3, 2019)

One out of the scene for now 337. Healthcare - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 6, 2019)

Old Potoka tavern, it was milennia since i last drew that.

338. Ladies night - kukuruyo

 I also did a drawing of Reika.

Sexy Reika - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 11, 2019)

I was at a convention at the weekend so here's the page 339. Principles - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 13, 2019)

You may remember this person 340. Chicken Holmes - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 17, 2019)

Some people just wanna see the world burn 341. Bad advices - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 20, 2019)

Reika y Leika wear their armor again for this page 342. The Keraken duo - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 24, 2019)

They're not a couple even if it looks like it sometimes 343. Hatoful girlfriend? - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 27, 2019)

A new page of this weird duet 344. Rhetorical question - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 31, 2019)

Even K'sara thinks it was obvious 345. Exposed - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 3, 2019)

She finally touched a sensitive subject 346. Guilt - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 7, 2019)

New page with the monster girls 347. And that's my plan - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 10, 2019)

They argue like a married couple 348. Like a married couple - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 14, 2019)

Someone is suddenly very sure of herself 349. Confidence - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 17, 2019)

She isn't weak thats for sure 350. Counter - kukuruyo

I also did a monster girls of the popular squirrel meme


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 22, 2019)

New page of the monster girls 351. Backlighting - kukuruyo


----------



## SweetLovePunch (Sep 23, 2019)

AH! This is so cool! I love your girls, especially the Lamia with the red ribbons  But all of them have such dynamic expressions and poses - keep up the awesome work!


----------



## SweetLovePunch (Sep 23, 2019)

Wait no! I just saw the lizard species you made and now that one is my favorite! (I think I just picked up my reptilian love from argonians lol)


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 24, 2019)

New page

352. Coitus Interruptus - kukuruyo

And also a drawing of D'tunguska Sexy D'tunguska - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 29, 2019)

Someone from way back appears again 353. Drawing economics - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 7, 2019)

I forgot to link the page last update so here's 2:

354. Ant-hology - kukuruyo

355. Broken dreams - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 9, 2019)

New page of the monster girls 356. The tower of Sandron - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 13, 2019)

New page of the monster girls 357. City builder - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 16, 2019)

the newest page is a summary of the events Story timeline - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 19, 2019)

The girls answer new questions from readers

Questions & answers 12 - kukuruyo

I also did a One shot for a new comic with Succubus as protagonist on a typical shonen, using the power of sex

The Succubus is a Shonen protagonist - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 23, 2019)

Second wave of questions and answers Questions & answers 13 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 27, 2019)

We get to the random humor pages again 358. Casino royale - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 30, 2019)

New page with random humor 359. Show me da booty. Show me. - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 3, 2019)

More didiculous random pages of the girls 360. There's no stoping the Batman - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 6, 2019)

another page of the girls and last of the chapter 361. Body Pillow - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 10, 2019)

A new chapter begins and Succubus's the spotlight Chapter 7 cover - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 13, 2019)

And the new chapter bings 362. A demon's journey - kukuruyo

I also did a Succubus random drawing


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 17, 2019)

A new page with the succubus 363. Dat ass - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 20, 2019)

Now she's really into trouble 364. The hunter becomes the prey - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 24, 2019)

A new page of Monster girls on tour 365. Hit me harder - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 1, 2019)

New page with the girls 367. Twice in a row - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 4, 2019)

More troubles for our succubus 368. I'm making you an offer you can't refuse - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 8, 2019)

Another old face from the flasback 369. Clairvoyance - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 11, 2019)

New page of the monster girls  370. A small lie - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 14, 2019)

Still a little more of Lizard 371. Absolutely not my intention - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 17, 2019)

Leaving those alone wasn't a good idea 372. Chaos - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 21, 2019)

Salamanders only have two temperatures, Cold and everything else to any degree XD 373. Southerners - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 24, 2019)

Newest page of succubus and lizard 374. Say what - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 28, 2019)

New page 375. The woman who looked like everyone - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 1, 2020)

First page of the new year 376. When your friend and her mother argues and you have to stand there - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 5, 2020)

The newest page of the monster girls 377. Let's disagree to agree - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 7, 2020)

This will make for an entertaining group 378. A new player has joined the party - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 12, 2020)

K'sara is particular in more than one way 379. Forbidden acts - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 15, 2020)

The group is complete now 380. Deep sadness - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 19, 2020)

New page with the big salamander 381. Farewell party - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 25, 2020)

I got the flu early this week and i've been basically dead the whole time. And i still am. In any case this week's pages.

382. Vitamins - kukuruyo

383. The queen of england - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 1, 2020)

Two pages and it seems i finally got out of the flu

384. Mrs Buu - kukuruyo

385. Self defense - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 5, 2020)

New page with the crazy girl 386. Feet to meter conversor - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 8, 2020)

Let's take a minute to apreciate Zana's... fighting skill... 387. Dance for me - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 11, 2020)

The battle with Herensuge continues 388. Happy feet - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 15, 2020)

New page and the battle continues 389. The Circus is in town - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 19, 2020)

The battle may not continue after this 390. Low blow - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 23, 2020)

Worst part she probably isn't even shitposting 391. Live shitposting - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 25, 2020)

The page for this tuesday 392. Pegasus Meteor fist - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 29, 2020)

New page of the battle 393. Flaming's Moe - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 3, 2020)

Have you ever punch a fireball? 394. Shoryuken! - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 7, 2020)

The weather sure is weird in Robukan 395. Hello darkness my old friend - kukuruyo

The Monster design contest is here again! Monster design contest 2020 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 10, 2020)

New page 

396. Essence Mozarts - kukuruyo

And don't forget to participate in this years Monster design contest The Succubus is a Shonen protagonist - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 14, 2020)

New page

397. Not so fast - kukuruyo

Dont' forget to participate in this years Monster design contest Monster design contest 2020 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 17, 2020)

A new page 398. Feel the force - kukuruyo

 Remember to participate in this years Monster design contest Monster design contest 2020 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 18, 2020)

With the corona virus i have more time for this pages The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 15 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 21, 2020)

Rosario packing some snark for an ant 399. Prepare for trouble, and make it double - kukuruyo

 Only one week remaining to participate in this years Monster design contest Monster design contest 2020 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 24, 2020)

New page 

400. Super Smash Sis. - kukuruyo

Only one week remaining to participate in this years Monster design contest Monster design contest 2020 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 29, 2020)

New page

401. The Queen of Salamanders - kukuruyo

Only 3 days remaining to participate in this years Monster design contest Monster design contest 2020 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 31, 2020)

Winners of the monster design contest will be announced this week 402. Lerooooy Jenkinnns - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 4, 2020)

It was all the work of an enemy stand! 403. It was the work of an enemy stand - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 8, 2020)

D'Jahira shows off a little 404. Karate kid - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 12, 2020)

A new page of Monster girls on tour 405. Fight fire with fire - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 15, 2020)

Be water my friend, new page 406. The Waterboy - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 18, 2020)

Knowledge is power, and she doesn't know shit 407. Knowledge is power, and i don't know shit - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 21, 2020)

A flying fortress does a pass in todays page 408. Heavy bombardment - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 25, 2020)

Snarky ant is snarky ant 409. The Safe space defense - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 28, 2020)

The leader of salamander is gonna get serious 410. Preventive strike - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 3, 2020)

Good luck with that gurl 411. The visitor - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 6, 2020)

No trope shall remain unpunished 412. Only imperial stormtroopers are so precise - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 10, 2020)

I was holding off on that reveal for year 413. All in family - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 13, 2020)

Salamanders are their own thing

414. Salamander reasoning - kukuruyo

Speaking of salamanders, a drawing of D'Zaitan i did recently


----------



## kukuruyo (May 17, 2020)

Most of the power of the entire country in a single place 415. By a single bolt of lightning, Armageddon has arrived - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 20, 2020)

Someone's gonna need a stress ball 416. Not good enough - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 23, 2020)

Salamanders now have a small problem 417. A small problem - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 27, 2020)

The newest page of the comic 

418. Round 1, fight! - kukuruyo

And i did a drawing of K'sara and Europa as high schoolers


----------



## kukuruyo (May 31, 2020)

New page with the salamanders 419. Death fist - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 2, 2020)

New page
420. Hide and seek - kukuruyo

And a drawing of D'Zaitan and Succubus


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 7, 2020)

D'Tunguska showing off ther neck training 421. Don't skip neck's day - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 9, 2020)

Some capoeira for today's page 422. Capoeira time - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 13, 2020)

We couldn't ask for better presenters 423. Welcome to the FMMA - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 17, 2020)

Here comes another monster page 424. Fidget spinner! - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 21, 2020)

The fight is heating up 425. Footwork - kukuruyo


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 21, 2020)

Dude i admire your dedication to this thread, how come you never forget to post here every time you make a new page lmao


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 24, 2020)

Did D’Jahira win or did they win cause they got her to go dumb? 426. Here comes a new presenter! - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 24, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> Dude i admire your dedication to this thread, how come you never forget to post here every time you make a new page lmao



I got acustomed to do it. It's not just this forum, i upload to like 5 monster girls forums and several webcomic sites. In total it may take me half an hour to do it. Tiresome work, but being a self-publication i need to do the work xD


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 27, 2020)

At that moment D'Jahira knew, she fucked up 427. You made me use, like, 5% of my power, man - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 1, 2020)

They went ful Dragon ball 428. Charged and ready - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 5, 2020)

It's just a small ball bro 429. Shinku Hadouken! - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 7, 2020)

A familiar skill for readers of my old comic 

430. Free buffet - kukuruyo

Also a scene from the comic colorized


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 7, 2020)

5 years working on this comic, now that's dedication.
Also it's translated in spanish, which I really appreacite.
I promise to read it after work.


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 15, 2020)

Gentle touches from this girls 432. When the bass kicks in - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 18, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> 5 years working on this comic, now that's dedication.
> Also it's translated in spanish, which I really appreacite.
> I promise to read it after work.



It's really more than 5 years, cause this comic is the follow up of another comic in the same setting. In total i may have been worked 10 years on this.


The saturday page of the comic 433. Roomba - kukuruyo


And an extra K'sara


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 21, 2020)

D'Tunguska brings on the AA batteries 434. Anti Air Battery - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 25, 2020)

Saturday's page of the monster girls 435. Battle Boomer - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 25, 2020)

Not sure what happened, i was unable to access the forum for months. The comic has advanced quite a few pages so take a look if you want to be up to date https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/436-a-helpful-thing/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 28, 2020)

A few random humor strips https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/458-suspicious/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 1, 2020)

Some pages with the girls as if they were on a school setting 









						Monster girls in school - kukuruyo
					

A compilation of quick comics i have been doing of the girls as high schoolers. I think i’ll add this at the end of chapters if i do more, or do some of the random humor pages about it. Edit:[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com
				












						459. Monster girls in school 2 - kukuruyo
					

A page with more of the girls in a school setting. Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 5, 2020)

A new chapter begins, so two pages, the cover and the Cast of characters in their current state https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/chapter-8-cover/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 8, 2020)

New page with the Kitsune team https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/460-vuvucela-the-greatest-instrument/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 11, 2020)

Hope that now people will remember the characters https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/461-i-fear-no-man/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 17, 2020)

Two new pages this time









						462. Jumpscare - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Probably not the best idea. Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also read Guild adventure, an[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com
				












						463. OnlyFans - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) If Belle Delhpine can they can as well. Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 22, 2020)

Satyr explains us the cons and pros of dating a tuki onna https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/464-pros-and-cons/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 29, 2020)

Two new pages this time 









						465. Oni mk.2 - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Oni shows of her new design. Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also read Guild adventure,[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com
				












						466. Mothoko mk.2 - kukuruyo
					

(version española) Time for Mothoko to show off her new equipment. Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 2, 2020)

Time for Centaur to show off her new design https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/467-centaur-mk-2/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 6, 2020)

it's the turn of Kitsune to show design https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/kitsune-mk-2/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 13, 2020)

A new page with the kitsune team https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/470-asmara-ecology/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 16, 2020)

A new page of the comic https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/471-armored-cavalry/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 20, 2020)

Never mess with the priestess https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/472-priestess/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 23, 2020)

Have some teenager Kitsune there https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/473-i-was-young-i-needed-the-money/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 27, 2020)

She's the great adventurer Kitsune after all https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/474-red-sheep/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 2, 2021)

Two new pages of the comic









						475. Incentives - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Can’t be denied is a good incentive. Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also read Guild[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com
				












						476. All thanks to me - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) As you can see Ojancano has one of greatest backstories of all times. Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com


----------



## Dront12 (Jan 3, 2021)

not bad hey,  i hope you can check out my  web comics too,  but pages are too huge i cant  upload them proper\ly


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 6, 2021)

a collection of priestesses today https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/477-wololooo/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 13, 2021)

Two new pages of the comic









						478. Frozen - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) I have had for some wanted to test if i would be able to do an “Up”, meaning an emotional story done in a very short span of time. So the next few pages are gonna be an[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com
				












						479. Exchange student - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Nothing suspicious there. Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also read Guild adventure, an already finished[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 16, 2021)

Today's page with Yuki onna https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/480-cold-hands/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 19, 2021)

The story of Yuki onna keeps going https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/481-quarantine/


----------



## soulbox (Jan 23, 2021)

I’ll... have to check this out.


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 24, 2021)

More Yuki onna and more slime https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/482-paper-thin-walls/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 27, 2021)

New page of Monster girls on tour https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/483-cold-feet/


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 27, 2021)

I just discovered "Monster Girl Doctor" last night. . .boy howdy, do I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 31, 2021)

Today's page of the comic https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/484-new-guy/


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 2, 2021)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/485-impregnable-security/

You only have a few days left to participate in this years Monster design contest: https://www.kukuruyo.com/2021/01/20/monster-design-contest-2021/


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 6, 2021)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/486-free-hugs/

The winners of 2021 Monster design contest are out https://www.kukuruyo.com/2021/02/06/monster-design-contest-2021-winners/


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 10, 2021)

487. The refrigerator is broken - kukuruyo
					

(Version española) The beginning of yandere mode. Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also read Guild adventure, an[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 14, 2021)

New page with Yuki onna https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/488-yandere-simulator/


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 17, 2021)

Surprise yandere attack on Pearl harbour https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/489-surprise-yandere/


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 21, 2021)

New page of Monster girls on tour https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/490-long-distance-games/


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 24, 2021)

Back to the regular timeline https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/491-advanced-student/


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 27, 2021)

Kitsune doesn't miss an opportunity https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/492-nice-try/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 2, 2021)

The teenager shonen protaogists prepare for urban warfare https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/493-urban-warfare/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 7, 2021)

Is that a Jojo reference or a Kill la Kill reference? https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/494-the-monster-elite-4/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 9, 2021)

New Q&A session with the girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/questions-answers-17/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 13, 2021)

The Q&A with the girls continues https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/questions-answers-18/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 17, 2021)

A few random comic strips https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/495-shonen-mania/


----------



## Faustus (Mar 20, 2021)

(Hehehe... Parchis is based on Parcheesi, which is Indian in origin.)


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 21, 2021)

The girls dress up as Jujutsu kaisen for today https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/496-shonen-mania-2/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 24, 2021)

A new chapter has began https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/chapter-9-cover/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 28, 2021)

Mothoko has some really dark past https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/497-minions/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 30, 2021)

This makes so much sense in shonens https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/498-its-time-to-d-d-d-d-duel/


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 3, 2021)

The true hero stands at last https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/499-my-time-has-come/


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 7, 2021)

Their battle will be legendary https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/500-our-battle-will-be-legendary/


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 11, 2021)

Finally the greatest battle in the story https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/501-sono-chi-no-sadame/


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Why do these monster things always have such weird choices for the myths?


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> Why do these monster things always have such weird choices for the myths?


what do you mean?


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 13, 2021)

I bring you the milf https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/502-milf/


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

kukuruyo said:


> what do you mean?


well they always seem to have the same creatures but the choices are not accurate to the main creatures of any mythologies.


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 18, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> well they always seem to have the same creatures but the choices are not accurate to the main creatures of any mythologies.


well, idk why they should be, unless they're trying to make an accurate version? it's fiction.

in my case i would say i have quite the different cast as the usual in this genre.

in any case new page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/503-en-garde/


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 20, 2021)

Kitsune battle round 1 fight https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/504-fight-fire-with-fire/


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 24, 2021)

I wonder who that salamander could be.

https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/505-foxs-cunning/


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 27, 2021)

A new page of the comic https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/506-too-much-on-the-nose/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 1, 2021)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/507-merry-go-round/

I've uploaded the first 26 pages of a short comic with the same characters but in a space setting. It will have around 80 pages and i'll publish new pages sporadicaly, so it's not worth creating a new thread just for it, You can read it in my site https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-portada/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 4, 2021)

Today's page of the monster girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/508-cerberus/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 8, 2021)

New page with the girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/509-hot-dog/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 11, 2021)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/510-smoke-bomb/

I also added a couple pages to Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-27/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 15, 2021)

New page of Kitsune fighting https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/511-adobe-acrobat/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 19, 2021)

New page 









						512. Captain Tsubasa - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) It’s almost like a three on one…:) Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also read Guild[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com
				




and some more pages of Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-29/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 22, 2021)

Today's page brings your daily dose of ecchi https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/513-wardrobe-malfunction/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 25, 2021)

A new page with the monster girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/514-big-brother/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 29, 2021)

A page totaly unrelated to jojo's bizarre adventure https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/515-silver-chariot/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 1, 2021)

A totally misterious fighter appears https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/516-steel-ball-run/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 8, 2021)

A new duel sets to begin https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/518-bullshark/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 12, 2021)

Bullshark brings out the Big Chungus https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/519-seahorse/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 15, 2021)

A literal loan shark today https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/520-parting-the-waters/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 19, 2021)

Some jousting in today's page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/521-jousting/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 22, 2021)

Shark fin daggers are best daggers https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/522-sharknado/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 26, 2021)

New page of Monster girls on tour https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/523-panzer-v/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 29, 2021)

Today's page of Monster girls on tour with the advantages of the Big Ass Shield https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/524-waterworld/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 3, 2021)

Centaur gets bamboozled in today's page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/525-deconstruction/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 6, 2021)

New page of the horse and fish fight https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/526-water-is-wet/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 10, 2021)

This fast running battle continues https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/527-jumper/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 13, 2021)

Tried my hand at doing something on the line of Murata https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/528-parkhourse/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 17, 2021)

New page of Centaur's fight https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/529-like-a-wrecking-ball/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 20, 2021)

The fight of Centaur and Bullshark continues https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/530-moving-rocks/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 24, 2021)

Something is back in today's page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/531-rolling-lizards/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 27, 2021)

New page of the monster girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/532-sound-spreads-further-in-water/ 

Also three new pages of Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-34/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 31, 2021)

Shit happens when you break old buildings https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/533-uncontrolled-demolition/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 3, 2021)

More tricks from Bullshark today https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/534-hotwheels/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 7, 2021)

Centaur flexing their speed today https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/535-umamusume/ 

and a new page for Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-37/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 14, 2021)

Two new pages this time









						536. Final stretch - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Who will reach the end, who will die? Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com
				












						537. Wall Street Crash - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Not so fast motherfucker. Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also read Guild adventure, an already[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 17, 2021)

New page with the centaur https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/538-by-a-split-hair/


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 14, 2021)

It has been some time with the forums down so there's a few new pages from









						539. Kickoff - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Who will do it better? Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also read Guild adventure, an[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com
				




to here 


https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/544-monster-girls-on-covid/


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 18, 2021)

More random shenanigans and next day is chapter 10 https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/545-speed-racer/


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 21, 2021)

A new chapter begins https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/chapter-10-cover/

and a new Hunter's diary https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/hunters-diary-insect-types/


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 25, 2021)

And the new chapter beings https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/546-the-corner/


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 28, 2021)

New page with the monster girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/547-joust-cause/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 2, 2021)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/548-flying-horse/ 

and also one for Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-39/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 5, 2021)

Today's page of the horsies https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/549-air-raid/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 9, 2021)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/550-monologus-interruptus/

And 4 new pages of the space monster girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-40/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 12, 2021)

New page of the Centaur battle https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/551-its-windy-today/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 16, 2021)

New page with the monster girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/552-this-isnt-even-my-final-form/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 19, 2021)

New page of Monster girls on tour https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/553-high-rise/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 26, 2021)

Two pages









						554. Dogfight - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also read Guild adventure, an already finished comic set in[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com
				












						555. Superman rescue - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also read Guild adventure, an already finished comic set in[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 30, 2021)

Kitsune gets tilted in today's page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/556-hat-trick/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 2, 2021)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/557-big-problems/

And a new one of the space comic https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-44/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 7, 2021)

It's Oni's time to fight https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/558-oni-chan/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 9, 2021)

New page of Monster girls on tour https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/559-lesson-1/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 13, 2021)

New page with the Oni fight https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/560-burst/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 17, 2021)

New page of the monster girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/561-hammerspace/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 20, 2021)

Oni decides to play golf today https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/562-ace-shot/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 23, 2021)

A sport change for today https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/563-sport-switch/


----------



## berry (Nov 25, 2021)

Just checked out the comic for the first time. Really cool concept!


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 27, 2021)

Oni does something smart for once https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/564-homerun/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 30, 2021)

Oni gets a surprise today https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/565-catch/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 4, 2021)

New page of an unfortunate Oni https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/566-brand-new/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 7, 2021)

Oni being a good shonen character https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/567-nakama-power/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 11, 2021)

An absolutely horrifying prospect today https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/568-healthy-diet/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 14, 2021)

Is that a motherfucking Jojo reference? https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/569-friendly-fire/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 18, 2021)

It's the turn of Mothoko to fight https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/570-one-man-swarm/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 21, 2021)

new page of the mothoko fight https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/571-facepalm/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 28, 2021)

Two new pages









						572. I know kung fu - kukuruyo
					

Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also read Guild adventure, an already finished comic set in the same[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com
				












						573. Fly away - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Monster girls on tour updates on tuesday and saturday. If you like the strips, you can read the next week strip before your friends by supporting me on patreon. You can also read Guild adventure, an already finished comic set in[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 1, 2022)

A new page with the girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/574-fly-spray/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 4, 2022)

A very very short fight in today's page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/575-the-long-game/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 11, 2022)

You have two new pages today https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/576-fly-swatter/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 15, 2022)

Today's page of monster girls on tour

https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/578-low-voltage/

and added a new one of Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-46/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 18, 2022)

Garuda suffers what many videogame players suffer https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/579-taser-attack/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 22, 2022)

New page of the comic https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/580-i-know-kung-fu/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 29, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/582-smoke-machine/

After a dialogue with my readers a few days ago, i’ve decided to switch the publication of Monster girls on tour from 2 pages per week to, to increase the publication of Monster girls in space to 1 per week during a year to finish it. So basically you’ll have MGoT on tuesday and MGiS on saturdays starting next week.


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 1, 2022)

New page of Monster girls on tour https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/583-bamboozled/


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 8, 2022)

New page of Monster girls on tour https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/584-knewception/

From now on during a year i'll publish Monster girls on tour on tuesday, and Monster girls in space on saturdays. Since i don't wanna open yet another thread i'll just publish them here https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-47/


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 15, 2022)

New page of Monster girls on tour https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/585-landfall/ 

and of Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-48/


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 22, 2022)

New page of Monster girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/586-drow/

And new page of Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-49/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 1, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/questions-and-answers-21/

and a new one in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-50/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 8, 2022)

A new page of Q&A https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/questions-answers-22/

and a new page of the girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-51/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 15, 2022)

New chapter begins https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/chapter-11-cover/

and new page in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-52/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 22, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/587-family-conflict/

and more of the space girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-53/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 29, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/588-ad-blocker/

and also in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-54/


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 5, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/589-gate-of-robukan/

And new page in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-55/


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 12, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/590-artillery-strike/ 

and page for the space girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-56/


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 19, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/591-lance-a-lot/

and Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-57/


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 26, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/592-the-hand/

And the Monster design contest is back! no drawing skill necessary to participate, check the rules https://www.kukuruyo.com/2022/04/22/monster-design-contest-2022/

Also page in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-58/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 3, 2022)

The newest page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/593-the-cage/

and the space adventures https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-59/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 10, 2022)

The newest page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/594-the-stone-dome/

Winners for the monster design contest are out https://www.kukuruyo.com/2022/05/07/monster-design-contest-2022-winners/

And page of the space comic https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-60/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 17, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/595-super-burst/ 

and Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-61/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 24, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/596-rey-skywalker/

and the girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-62/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 31, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/597-bump/

and Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-63/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 7, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/598-here-we-go-again/

and the adventures in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-64/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 14, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/599-dodgeball/

and space time New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/599-dodgeball/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 21, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/600-shock-therapy/

And Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-66/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 28, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/601-earthquake/

and the girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-67/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 5, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/602-rock-formation/

and the adventures in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-68/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 12, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/603-flawless-plan/

and monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-69/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 19, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/604-gunlance-reloaded/

and the adventures in space keep going https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-70/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 26, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/605-boss-music/

And the girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-71/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 2, 2022)

Newest page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/606-cold-shower/

And monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-72/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 9, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/607-ecchi-slime/

and new page of Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-73/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 16, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/608-boss-latin-chorus/

and the space story continues https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-74/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 23, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/609-the-revolution/

and the space adventures https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-75/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 30, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/610-its-a-gundam/

and the space girls https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-76/


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 6, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/611-bigger-is-better/

and the girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-77/


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 13, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/612-superhero-comic-splash-page/

And Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-78/


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 21, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/613-big-foot/ 

And space comic https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-79/


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 27, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/614-catch/

and monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-80/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 4, 2022)

new page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/615-shock/

and space shenanigans https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-81/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 11, 2022)

new page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/616-breaking-point/

and monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-82/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 18, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/617-yuki-onna/

and the girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-83/


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 25, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/618-a-storm-is-coming/

and monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-84/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 1, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/619-run-for-your-life/

the girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-85/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 8, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/620-wings-of-salvation/

and the girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/620-wings-of-salvation/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 15, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/621-ice-tomb/

and girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-87/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 22, 2022)

the newest page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/622-best-friends/

and girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-88/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 29, 2022)

Newest page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/623-goodbye-friend/

And space adventures https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-89/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 6, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/624-aftermath/

and the girls in space adventures https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-90/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 13, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/625-sleeping-beauty/

and Monster girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-91/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 20, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/626-determination/

and the girls in space https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-92/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 27, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/627-a-new-journey/

Monster girls in space too https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/monster-girls-in-space-93/


----------

